

Docker the Most Disruptive Technology For Software Development in the Last Decad - nih
http://www.jeffknupp.com/blog/2014/06/24/docker-is-the-most-disruptive-technology-for-software-development-in-the-last-decade/

======
braydenjw
I thought this had a negative opinion on Docker.

